# Steelix Raceway Saturday Nov 2 is Race Day



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

First full day of racing at Steelix raceway Saturday Nov 2. Doors open 11:00 am racing at 1:00 pm, $7.00 gets food and maybe even win a plaque. Classes skinny tire t-jet, 2 min round robin, fat tire t-jet 2 min qualifier 3 min main, with A and B mains with bump up, and another fat tire race or fray car race, what ever the most racers want to run. All rules are Great lake slot car or fray. Cars and tires will be checked. Try to make the Friday night races to get sometime on the track and get those cars tuned up. Please let me know who can make it. 

Slow Ed


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

*Anyone interested in a Great Lakes Series race on "The Bear" in Naperville IL on Saturday October 19? (RESCHEDULED TO 10-19)

Fat tire, skinny tire and Indy will be on tap. Qualifier and mains for each class.
Edit/Delete Message*


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Next up/////Racing at the House of Sled! This will be good.....


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Will also be at the house of Sled. Track is good and its close to home!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Zoom Zoom, we go in less then a week.

Slow Ed


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Ed

Unfortunately I wont be able to make it. I was really looking forward to your track but maybe next time.

Steve


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Would like to know how many are coming over for race. Was thinking of buying another pit table but not sure if I will need it. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I'll be there with my farm tractors


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Joe and I should be there, unless work pops up saturday


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there with al see ya then.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Yo Yo Sled, whats up in da hood of Naperville, lol. When you get a chance can you PM me your address please. Thank You sir and look forward to running on your new track. :dude:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Chris PM has been sent

Slow Ed


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

well I know I wont finnish last now lol see u there.:wave:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> well I know I wont finnish last now lol see u there.:wave:


If you race as good as you spell I wont worry about being last, but maybe you should. :dude:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Track is all clean, rails are buffed and shiny, all ready for the fast guys to show up and reset the track records.

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

ZBT Speedway said:


> If you race as good as you spell I wont worry about being last, but maybe you should. :dude:


You just didn't know he was from Finland...


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

lol al hes from finland he he.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have to work so you guys have fun with out me. Looks like 12 plus hours. Pat


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the racers that came out 11 in all, we had 2 out of towns come to the race, Jaybo from Danville IL and are far traveler Ron from St Louis MO. It was a long day and some close racing and one racer trying to hard. There was one big winner that took home all the gold.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Race Results for Skinny t-jets

1 Mike W 56
2 Ron 54
3 Al 53
4 Slow Ed 53
5 Jaybo 52
6 Joe 51
7 Jeff 50
8 Chris 49
9 Rick 48
10 Jake 47
11 Darrall 46


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Race results for Fat tire 
2 min qualifier

1 Mike W 68
2 Slow Ed 66
3 Al 65
4 Joe 64
5 Jaybo 64
6 Ron 63
7 Darrell 62
8 Jeff 61
9 Rick 60
10Chris 55
11 Jake 45

3 min B Main
1 Jaybo 96 bump to the A main
2 Ron 94
3 Jeff 92
4 Darrell 91
5 Rick 90
6Chris 86

3 min A Main
1 Mike W 100
2 Slow Ed 97
3 Jaybo 94
4 Joe 94
5 Al 40
there was a thumbing by a racer marshalling his own car and taking Al out, penalties are being assessed.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Race results Hotrod t-jets
1 Mike W 56
2 Jaybo 55
3 Slow Ed 55
4 Ron 55
5 Al 55
6 Joe 53
7Darrell 53
8 Jeff 52
9 Rick 52
10Chris 51
11 Jake 47


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Good race, good crowd. Mike put us all on the trailer and I got beat in Hot Rods by one of my loaner cars. Had and saw some great extended battles and experienced the agony of defeat. Some days just aren't your day, but there's always the next race. Thanks for hosting, Ed!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ty ed 4 a good day of races hope to do it again soon ty.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

A couple of videos


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks like I missed some good racing. Good job Mike. :thumbsup: . Pat


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Good turnout for a day of racing ! Ed, thanks for giving us plenty of practice time because we all needed every minute of it. I had several offs in all classes and surprised I came out on top. Several guys didnt have a good day keeping it in the slot so that helped me in the end.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank You Sled for a day of racing. Had a great time practicing on the track, thats about all I accomplished lol. Good to see everyone. :dude:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Penalties have been handed out for the thumbing accident. The next race at Steelix raceway Slow Ed will be banned from the fat tire race, but he will be able to race in other classes, this is for the selflessness act that was done.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sled, I think the tribe will vote to lift your ban for what was just a racin' accident. BTW, did any new records get set Saturday?

Al


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

well I think he should start the race with minus 20 laps or only run 1 min of each heat to our 2 mins lol.:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Al, you could break his trigger finger,but that would not server any good. It's over and move on to the next race. I vote Sled can race Fat tire. It not I get to use his car. lol Pat


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Cars get thumbed. Its an accident. Get over it.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

And if I don't get to use Slow Ed's car I guess I can always use 1 of my teammates cars. :thumbsup: Right Mike.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

the penalty should be any driver to marshall their own car and thumb another driver should be DQed for that segment and take 0 laps. Drivers should drive and let the marshalls marshall


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I like squeezing the rear wheels right into the chassis if I can. what would THAT be called?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Ed and I are over it, all good and ready to race. Trav, you're right. None of us should be marshalling our own cars. We need to do better on that. You can all go back home now, nothing more to see here......

Pink, I would call that a wedgie.

Back to the fun!


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ratwagon64 said:


> And if I don't get to use Slow Ed's car I guess I can always use 1 of my teammates cars. :thumbsup: Right Mike.


Oh ya! Wish they were faster, im working on that. Im hoping Some Rtho goodies will help my cars get down the straights a lil faster


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm sure Ed didn't thumb Al's car on purpose. If Al's car was slower it would not have been there.LOL See you guys on Sunday. Pat


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

ski23 said:


> Oh ya! Wish they were faster, im working on that. Im hoping Some Rtho goodies will help my cars get down the straights a lil faster


You seemed to be pretty fast to me Mike.

My cars were plenty fast. But unfortunately my driving skills were a bit off. Maybe it was the 5 hr drive that AM. It was a fun to be there and race tho!

Ron.


----------

